# Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

Here is your chance to tell everybody something you have found out the Touareg does but it is not published in the owners manual. 
For instance this one found just recently. 
Re: Climate Control (spikeital) 
Hold the Auto button down for 3 secs and you can change both sides just by the drivers side. Once you mess with the passenger side one you will loss the sync between both and you will have to hold the auto button again for 3 secs to resync both sides.


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (trollhole)*

ok
here goes
i only borrowed one for 3 days before ordering my shadow blue/anthracite pps V8
but... here's a little secret i found....
at 3 different restaurants... i got an amazing amount of comments from older men!!!
my wife thought that was great
she was thrilled that this vehicle won't attract that many 20-something wild females...
LOL
no offense to the ladies... or the old men on this forum
greg
just 41


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Roof Racks.*

2 racks are different in aerodynamics. Their is a angled rack and a flat rack. Make sure the angled rack is placed in the rear postion while the non-angled rack is in the front. If you don't and have it the other way around you could have a real bad roof shimmy. It will sound like the entire car is shacking apart.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (trollhole)*

There's an emergency release strap for the fuel filler door located in the right-hand compartment in the trunk area


----------



## Kerr (Nov 8, 2003)

they probably all do this but the one i drove last night when you unlock the doors the head lights come on. But on this one the HID's adjust them selfs as soon as there one so it looks like its winking at you as you walk towards it. kind cool.


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (trollhole)*

THis is fairly well-known, but...
Hold the key portion of the fob to your chin to increase range of the remote/


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (spalding12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spalding12* »_she was thrilled that this vehicle won't attract that many 20-something wild females... 

Maybe that's why my wife doesn't want me buying the new Lambo Gallardo.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (S4inSoFla)*

And she doesn't want to have to live in a trailer either!


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

here is my list.
- the turn signal stalker, push it half way to blink 5 times, great for changine lane.
- hold the "day/night" switch on NAV for 3 seconds to turn off the NAV screen completely.
- There is an AC hole in the glove compartment to keep your drinks cool.
That's it for now, more coming


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_here is my list.
- the turn signal stalker, push it half way to blink 5 times, great for changine lane.

Mine only blinks 3 times.


----------



## MegaZapFan (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Mine also blinks three times. Someone posed the question as to whether this could be modified by VAG-COM ... that would be nice. I would prefer five blinks to three.


----------



## zach7ola (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (trollhole)*

420 HP W12 Off Road Touareg?
http://www.scottvw.com/newcars/touareg/models.html


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

The same V12 as the Phaeton, this rumor has been going around for some time!!! Gas milage must suck big time......


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (T-Rageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Rageous* »_THis is fairly well-known, but...
Hold the key portion of the fob to your chin to increase range of the remote/

Thats a good one. A coworker told me that one, and as one fairly versed in science, I told him he was nuts. Nevertheless, I did a study and sure enough, I get at least 5ft more range... body must amplify the signal somehow..


----------



## cultravelr (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (spinnetti)*

I am also interested in these science things, I saw a report on the signal extension. The shape of the human head inside is such that the signal bounces off the bones and then out in a manner that extends range. They said that optimum placement was 1 inch towards the neck on the chin.


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (cultravelr)*

So should we make the key on the chin bit the secret Touareg club salute?


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (T-Rageous)*

Got a funny one for you ... little closer to something to "ignorant" ... than "trick":
Took a friend on a short demo drive ... and I was so busy describing "features & benefits" that I'd gone mile before I noticed the Nav/Radio screen was totally BLACK! I was horrified ... and my guest was almost laughing after all I had "bragged" on the T-Reg. After guest was gone, I spent over an hour looking for what I knew HAD to be a blown fuse ... (or at least, I HOPED that's all it was).
Never found it. FINALLY, I got back in the drivers seat and "punched" the left-hand control knob and it "turned on" immediately! Come to discover neither my wife or I had EVER "turned it OFF" before ... (13 weeks ... 2600 miles) ... until she (I deduced and confirmed quickly) inadvertently punched it during her own demo ride for a neighbor 2 days before! Now, I know there IS an off-on switch!
Swore I would NEVER post this "goof" ... BUT, here it is if it saves someone some similar grief!
Moral of story: there are just SOME things for which Vag-Com is NOT necessary ... but, you can learn a lot about the fuse panel "map" in the process!
ME:


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

This button automatically senses smell in the air outside and will close the vent to the outside if it is a bad smell and then reopen once it is gone. To bad it won't smell inside and do vise versa. Heh Heh my wife would love that feature when I'm driving with her in the car.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (trollhole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trollhole* »_ 
This button automatically senses smell in the air outside and will close the vent to the outside if it is a bad smell and then reopen once it is gone. To bad it won't smell inside and do vise versa. Heh Heh my wife would love that feature when I'm driving with her in the car.

That's the idea, but it doesn't seem to react quick enough. I used to drive by this dump along the highway and if I didn't dive for that recirc button quick enough I would pay the price. Now I just leave it on recirc and press auto if I need fresh air.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (S4inSoFla)*

Now that cold weather is here the best feature is the REST button. Keeps the car nice and cozy when running errands...as long as you are not gone for more than 30 mins or so you will come back to a warm interior. Kind of nice when it is 30 deg. outside to open the door to 70 deg. inside.
Contrary to what has been posted here no need for the key to be in the ingition or to do anything but push the button as you get out.


----------



## Grvlguy (Oct 2, 2003)

Does anyone know how to work the heated steering wheel? I push the little hidden button but it is not heating up.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Grvlguy)*

Do you have the winter package? How cold is it in Brentwood (IL, CA, ??)?


----------



## Rob in CT (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

they had a foot of ice yesterday!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

My tips and tricks:
For Air Suspension vehicles:
To return to normal offroad height level when in highest offroad level (Xtra), turn height control knob clockwise and it will lower only one level. Turning knob counter-clockwise will dump you back into normal height! (bad for off-roading







)
When in normal offroad level, pressing the 'Lock' button next to the height control knob will keep your vehicle in offroad mode and will limit your top speed to 45 MPH. The lock button will illuminate and a small padlock icon will appear next to your height level in the MFI.
Vehicle will NOT lower when a door is open. This is a "Good Thing" and will keep a door from being damaged/ripped off when lowering onto an obstacle/curb.
Using the Loading Level is great for car washing. It allows you to reach all parts of the hood and most of the roof. Pushing the suspension to Offroad or X-tra level is great for cleaning out the inside of the wheel wells.
For all vehicles with seat memory:
(Most probably know this, but this is for the new owners)
When the transmission selector is in reverse AND the mirror selector is set to the right mirror, the passenger side mirror tilts down to point to the curb. You can adjust WHERE your mirror is pointing when in this mode! This adjust will NOT effect your normal mirror settings.
Lumbar support position is stored with the seat memory. Don't be like me a store your memory setting when the lumbar support is STIFF. You can adjust it when in the vehicle, but it will reset to your preset every time you unlock the car








To confirm your new drivers seat settings are saved, press and hold the corresponding memory button until you hear a single 'DING' from the dash computer.
For all vehicles:
Mirror defroster settings are controlled by the mirror selector. Turn the selector to the center top position. Remember to turn it off once your mirrors are clear of slush/snow/ice.
If selected, passenger seat heater will remain on even is there is not a passenger there. Probably best to check to make sure it is off to save wear and tear on the heater elements.


_Modified by aircooled at 10:33 AM 11-14-2003_


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

Where is NC-GTI when we need him?
I think that we're looking for unknown features and tricks, not things that are printed in the manual.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

OK then, where are your tricks?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
If selected, passenger seat heater will remain on even is there is not a passenger there. Probably best to check to make sure it is off to save wear and tear on the heater elements.

_Modified by aircooled at 10:33 AM 11-14-2003_

Good to know. Wanted to check it but never did. Thanks!


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_OK then, where are your tricks?

I am trickless at this point.
How about we start a post called all the little things that VW should have caught and redesigned before they released the car like the window buttons, the rear wiper stalk, the radio controls on the steering wheel, the glove box shelf, etc. Don't get me wrong, aside from a sticky rear door latch my rig has been trouble free and I love it, but these seem like easy fixes that engineering should have caught.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

I remember this being posted a LONG time ago... can't remember who posted it or where I got it from, but it still has some good info:
Date: 7.30.03
Name: Chris Porter
Dealership: Hand Motors Manchester 
Ctr. Vt.
Touareg Secret: Drinking and driving is a bad thing, but drinking AFTER you drive is a good Idea. So, the Touareg's glove box is molded to fit a bottle of wine. Open the air condition vent in the glove box. When you get where you are going the bottle will be at a drinkable temp. Too cool.
Date: 7.29.03
Name: Brent Nurney
Touareg Secret: You can’t rev the engine above 4000 RPM while in Park with the engine running.
Date: 7.29.03
Name: Thad Haugen
Dealership: Burnsville VW
Touareg Secret: During a repair for a Touareg that does not run, be careful. When you turn the key to start and the engine crank request has been received by J518, cranking will last approximately 10 seconds. The way to stop this long attempted start is to turn key back from the twelve o'clock position (rest) to the ten o'clock position (same position as needed to emergency remove key from lock cylinder).
Date: 7.29.03
Name: Joe Ward
Dealership: VW Academy: Central Region
Touareg Secret: The issue with the compass at this time is the compass goes off after 30-45 seconds. Although this meets design criteria, it was suggested that Training provide tips how to explain the feature to avoid customer annoyance. Here's what I've discovered... so try and give this to your Touareg Service Technician. 
The issue with the compass at this time is "normal." The information below is how to change this function. Because it will be in a tech bulletin you can share this. 
— Address word 6E
— Function 10
— Channel 1
— Rest to 0 0
The display will stay on with the key on. 
This can only be done in service with the 5051 either during PDI or during a customer visit. 
Date: 7.23.03
Name: Jason McCurry
Dealership: Don Jacobs 403230
Touareg Secret: When you shift the Touareg into reverse, the climate control automatically turns on the Recirculation feature, regardless of setting.
Date: 7.21.03
Name: Ed Napolitan
Dealership: Kelly Motors 406/416 
Touareg Secret: If a turn signal is left on then when the key is removed, the parking lights for that side of the car will remain on. This is a European parking aid, for parking on narrow streets. All techs should be made aware of this in case a customer comes in thinking they have a problem with parking lights staying on, on one side of the car with the ignition key removed.
Date: 7.21.03
Name: Walter Cianciusi
Dealership: Agincourt Autohaus 499-3030
Touareg Secret: If you crank the volume of the stereo without power, the volume button is easy to turn to infinity. But do the same thing with the stereo on and you'll feel resistance in the knob when you turn the dial. 
Date: 7.21.03
Name: Aaron Heinlein
Dealership: Dave Walter VW
Touareg Secret: So, what happens if you're off-roading and you run out of windshield washer fluid.? When you lift the hood (if equipped with 4 corner air suspension) the front end will dive a little bit. Don't worry about bringing a stepladder to add your fluid!
Date: 7.21.03
Name: Doug Kuzo
Dealership: Devon Hills Motors
Touareg Secret: The Touareg has an anti-tow alarm, which must be disabled if the vehicle is being towed. The switch is next to the driver’s seat.
Date: 7.21.03
Name: Ernie Martinez
Dealership: 422567
Touareg Secret: If the Touareg battery dies while the keys are in the ignition, they cannot be removed. The keys will only be able to be removed when you charge up the battery.
Date: 7.15.03
Name: Robert Vagacs
Dealership: Volkswagen Waterloo
Touareg Secret: If the remote key is sitting in the Touareg, the vehicle will detect it and not allow itself to be locked. 
Date: 7.15.03
Name: Jimmy Allen
Dealership: Southern States Imports (409215)
Touareg Secret: I found that if electrical components didn’t respond or were slow to respond to switch movement (such as locks, mirrors, windows, or anything controlled by the electrical control unit), I had to disconnect the battery and connect the cables together to discharge all systems and reset all control units as needed. Then all system worked normally.
Date: 7.15.03
Name: Laurence Ming
Dealership: Valley Autohouse Ltd. (4991403)
Touareg Secret: No more waiting or wondering when the battery in the remote will fail. In the center display in the instrument cluster, there is a key symbol that will illuminate when the ignition is switched on and the battery in remote is weak or dead. 
Date: 7.15.03
Name: Rich Cervantes
Dealership: Mountain States Motors
Touareg Secret: On Touaregs with air suspension, the air pump will shut itself off it is starts to overheat. 
Date: 7.15.03
Name: Ilia Pauloo
Dealership: Rusty Wallis Volkswagen
Touareg Secret: Check this out. If you press the small button on the side of the steering column, the steering wheel and seat will automatically move out of the way to make your entry/exit easier, and then readjust to your preset position when you put the key in the ignition.
There was a how to on how to open the hood if the latch is busted, but I didn't think it was a good idea to tell the world how to get into the engine bay without getting into the car...


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

I found a little trick today. If you wipers are going at full speed and you are driving, then when you stop say at a redlight or something, your wipers will stop also. When you push the accelerator your wipers will start back up again.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_I found a little trick today. If you wipers are going at full speed and you are driving, then when you stop say at a redlight or something, your wipers will stop also. When you push the accelerator your wipers will start back up again.

That's called speed sensitive wipers. In addition to that you have rain sensing wipers, which detect how much rain is falling and adjust your wiper speed accordingly.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_
Maybe that's why my wife doesn't want me buying the new Lambo Gallardo.

Maybe she wants you to get a full fledged one.... its 12 cylinders or nothing....lol


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (trollhole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trollhole* »_








This button automatically senses smell in the air outside and will close the vent to the outside if it is a bad smell and then reopen once it is gone.

I believe that this is only filtering out particulate matter pollution, namely diesel smoke. It works VERY well at that.

Also the REST button will not function if the car has been sitting for too long. I am not sure whether it is due to lack of coolant temp, or if there is a countdown timer from ignition off. The REST feature will also continue to run even if you get out of the car and lock it, so take care to make sure it is off before leaving. In any case, it should turn off after about 30 minutes.


----------



## Macrabbit (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: (MegaZapFan)*

It is adjustable thru the vas5051, so I would assume the Vag-com could do it.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Macrabbit)*

Do you have any further info on this? Like what controller and what should we re-code to?


----------



## Kerr (Nov 8, 2003)

the rain sensor wipers are the ****. but ill bet all of you one day you will get wet. Our benz has that. so the wife just keeps them on all time. Never fails, get out at the car was, spary the car... they turn on and your all wet.
The seteo should get louder the faster you drive and turn down when you slow down.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (Kerr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kerr* »_
The stereo should get louder the faster you drive and turn down when you slow down.

It does. If you have the regular stereo, press the menu button and adjust the speed compensation. If you have a Nav unit, look for the GALA option, and turn it up.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re:*

Yesterday when I was driving and it was cold out, I was using the car's heating system. I happened to open the glove box to put away a pair of sunglasses. I noticed the air vent in the glove box was still open and blowing air. Guess whether the air was hot or cold.
Answer to follow later.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_
It does. If you have the regular stereo, press the menu button and adjust the speed compensation. If you have a Nav unit, look for the GALA option, and turn it up.

Where is this famed GALA option? I double dare anyone to tell me!
Uri


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

I don't know why some are seeing the GALA nomenclature in the NAV radio. I vagged mine and don't. Anyway, try SDV in the tone settings --> Volume. It is the same thing.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_
Where is this famed GALA option? I double dare anyone to tell me!
Uri









i don't have NAV, so i can only tell you that GALA does exist in my stereo, just push and hold the right knob, it'll bring up the setup menu, turn the knob until you see the word "GALA", press the knob again to adjust the volume !!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

If you are VAGGED to Euro settings, it should be called GALA and as aircooled says it is in the volume menu which is in the tone control menu, which is accessed with the music button on the lower left side of the radio. If you are still on US settings, this is called SDV for speed dependant volume. Same location, different name.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I love the speed sensitive volume in my Passat, the vent in the glove box also, but I don't remember to have ever used car heating more than a couple of times so I don't know if the air blown inside the glove box will be cool or warm. 
I suppose cool


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Highline)*

Correct answer Highline. Even when I was warming the cabin, the vent in the glove box was still cooling. I find this very strange. I would have figured that the vent was connected to the regular ventilation system and would blow air based on the temperature the passengers were calling for. But somehow, VW is putting cool air in the glove box in the winter and summer, regardless of whether you are using the A/C or heating system. Not sure that I care for this added level of complexity. 
Now I find myself wondering whether this vent will blow cold air during the summer when I have the system OFF or on ECON? I guess this is actually 3 zone climate control, not 2 zone!


----------



## Rob in CT (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

If the vent can be closed, it's a useful feature for keeping a sandwich or drink cold. Can it be closed?


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rob in CT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob in CT* »_If the vent can be closed, it's a useful feature for keeping a sandwich or drink cold. Can it be closed?

Yes, it can!


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_But somehow, VW is putting cool air in the glove box in the winter and summer, regardless of whether you are using the A/C or heating system.
It is likely they piped the glove box ventilation before the heater core. That is the way Saab has done it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wobisobi)*

But after the cooling system or it would blow hot air in the summer.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Hot OR Cold?
Guess if I stored film/camera/medicine in glove box I would NOT want "HOT" air blowing in there toasting same ... hense, is this the reason VW (intelligently) did not allow "HEATED AIR" to turn the box into an oven? Regardless, I'm glad!
NOW, if you keep your BINOCULARS in glove box, then it would be nice to have them stay "WARM" so, when you jump out of the machine to sight a beautiful ???? in high dew point conditions, they would not "fog-up" (like the windshield DOES in just the right (wrong?) relative humidity conditions).
Maybe they intended the air going to glove box to go to inside/middle of windscreen, instead. Maybe they intended the air going to the windshield to go to the glove box. Maybe they intended BOTH get the same air? Maybe they intended nothing ... and the guessing game goes on ... HOT & COLD!
Hmmmmm?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok.. I figured out the mystery!!!! (GALA vs. SDV).
In both cases the function of the button is the same but the label changes.
I VAG'ed my nav to EU settings but never changed the language to/from English. The label remained SDV and the NAV was still speaking American English.
Last night I futzed around with the language settings (was bored while the wife was getting some groceries) and now my Nav speak English with a Brittish accent and the label now reads "GALA".
It functions the same, and I still maintain is has nothing to do with loudness effect or bass dynamics.
Ahh the Touareg... something new, every day


----------



## Voorherf (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (mml7)*

Is it the rubber thing that has what looks like a finger hole in it? I don't want to force anything.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (Voorherf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voorherf* »_Is it the rubber thing that has what looks like a finger hole in it? I don't want to force anything.

Yeah, that's the one. It does require a firm tug to pop the door. I'll post a pic tonight if you want.


----------



## rinkerw (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (mml7)*

Got a new one...
If the alarm is set and you unplug your trailer harness, it will set off the alarm. I find that very cool!!!!!


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

For the standard radio press and hold the MIX button and it will enter the service mode. To start the Touareg you do not need to turn and hold the key, just turn and release the key and the electronics do the rest.


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (rinkerw)*

Very good one! I'm starting to feel better about spending $625 on the VW tow kit.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (gkcmilner)*

One feature I read about on this forum a while back but have not seen repeated is: The liner of the cup holder and the bottom liner in the door storage pockets is rubber and can be easily pulled out for cleaning.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (gkcmilner)*

One feature/trick posted a long time ago on this forum: The rubber bottom on the cup holder and in door storage pockets are removable for ease of cleaning.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_One feature/trick posted a long time ago on this forum: The rubber bottom on the cup holder and in door storage pockets are removable for ease of cleaning.

Passat has it also.


----------



## jctreg (Dec 4, 2003)

*key by the chin...*

You know, if you lift one leg in the air and hop, then rub circles on your stomach w/your left hand, all while tapping your chin with the key in your right....the range is like 3 miles!


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (gkcmilner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gkcmilner* »_For the standard radio press and hold the MIX button and it will enter the service mode. 

What can you do when it is in service mode?


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (trollhole)*

*SECRET 'HIDDEN' STORAGE:*

Not many Touareg owners realize that there are *TWO HIDDEN STORAGE AREAS* in the rear seats of the Touareg.
On the Rear Seat Passenger doors, right by the door handle, there are storage compartments. Press the small vertical bar, and the storage compartments will open. They are both felt lined.
These would have been the ASHTRAYS for rear seat passengers.




_Modified by SlotCAR at 8:49 PM 12-8-2003_


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (trollhole)*

*MONSOON STEREO SECRETS:*

--- Press and HOLD TUNING KNOB for 5 seconds and the Stereo will go into the SDV [Speed Dependent Volume] mode. The same function as entering the SDV mode through the menu button.

--- Momentarily Press the TUNING KNOB, and the radio will go into SCAN MODE where, the radio will seek the next radio station, play it for 5 seconds and continue scanning and pausing at every active radio station it finds for 5 seconds. Pressing the Tuning Knob will cancel this scan mode pausing on the station it is currently playing. If you are playing a CD, the radio will play the current track you are on for 10 seconds, then scan to the NEXT track for 10 seconds, and keep doing this scan until you once again touch the Tuning Knob.

--- Press and hold the MIX button, and the radio will enter SERVICE MODE

--- Press the ARROW-UP or DOWN button and the radio will seek to the next radio station.

--- Press and HOLD the ARROW-UP or DOWN buttons, and the radio will scroll through the am/fm bands without pausing.




_Modified by SlotCAR at 8:54 PM 12-8-2003_


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (trollhole)*

*EMERGENCY “KEY” REMOVAL*

Always carry a *PAPER CLIP or a SAFETY PIN* in your Touareg.
If you should loose power to the Touareg, the ONLY way to get you key out of the ignition is to insert the PAPER CLIP or SAFETY PIN in the small hole right next to the key.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: key by the chin... (jctreg)*

I must be doing that ... hop, rub etc.
The range of my remote is about 3 car lengths away, probably some *50-60 feet.* 
I have the mid-year changed model [mini-headrests, updated owners manual, sun shades, gloxbox shelf, hatch assist, and yes ... the Vdub_Flashlight etc.].
--- Do you think they actually fixed the remotes range?
______
/_/___\\__
\(o)___(o)/ 
____________


















_Modified by SlotCAR at 9:22 PM 12-8-2003_


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

I don't think you can do anything in the service test mode.


----------



## formular169 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (T-Rageous)*

this chin trick really helped a lot.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (formular169)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formular169* »_this chin trick really helped a lot. 

Figures.


----------



## Woodengolfer (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (Grvlguy)Wheel Heater*

Did you ever figure it out? If you did,please e mail me as I can't get mine to work.
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## NeilEugene (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (mdjak)*

OK everybody, I think I just figured out a trick that even Spock has not listed yet (though with his hours clocked on this space ship of features and buttons, I won't be surprized if he knew it was possible). 

So, has anybody wondered why they did not engineer the centre console/starbucks vase holder into a rear tray table? Well, I might have an answer for you. The centre console can slide forward, and this is exactly what you need to be able to open it all the way into the locked position so the top part (with cup holder locked) can double up as a back seat tray. 
The method is not that straight forward though, but with a little perserverance you will soon have it down to within a couple of seconds. 
First, it is important to notice that when the top part is open, there is a plastic activation button (where it clicks back in) that you have to depress in order to open both consoles at the same time. 
This is very important, because you will have to be able to both lift the centre piecce to 90 degrees, and then lift the bottom slider the other 90 degree in order for the top lid to become 180 degrees in front of the centre back seat. 
Second, lift the top lid all the way and lock it in @ 90 degrees. 
Third, slide the centre piece at least one or two notches up, but do this while the console is not in the locked position (no click when you close it). This might seem impossible, but if you lift it just a little bit, you can slide it still. Please remember to depress the activation button for the lid before attempting to slide the bottom part (this is the hole where the lif "clicks" in).
Forth, now you are able to lift the bottom sliding part. Once you tilted it all the way, you can still depress the slider to ease the tray (the old lid with the closed cupholder) back ontop of the top cover for the back vents. 
This rather complicating opening operation is necessary, because the padding for the lid is too thick to allow it to tilt all the way - it will stop 3/4 of the way against the vents' top cover. 
Hope you like my invention - maybe I should patent it as the "Neilson manouver" or something








Enjoy! ... and don't let the fry's and coke mess up your cars ok







(I'm sure some of you - like me - will probably not even allow that stuff in the car ... at least not yet


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (NeilEugene)*

If ever there was a need for pics, this is it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (NeilEugene)*

Huh? Open both covers at once? Then you spill the contents of the upper compartment.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (NeilEugene)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeilEugene* »_OK everybody, I think I just figured out a trick that even Spock has not listed yet (though with his hours clocked on this space ship of features and buttons, I won't be surprized if he knew it was possible). 

So, has anybody wondered why they did not engineer the centre console/starbucks vase holder into a rear tray table? Well, I might have an answer for you. The centre console can slide forward, and this is exactly what you need to be able to open it all the way into the locked position so the top part (with cup holder locked) can double up as a back seat tray. 
The method is not that straight forward though, but with a little perserverance you will soon have it down to within a couple of seconds. 
First, it is important to notice that when the top part is open, there is a plastic activation button (where it clicks back in) that you have to depress in order to open both consoles at the same time. 
This is very important, because you will have to be able to both lift the centre piecce to 90 degrees, and then lift the bottom slider the other 90 degree in order for the top lid to become 180 degrees in front of the centre back seat. 
Second, lift the top lid all the way and lock it in @ 90 degrees. 
Third, slide the centre piece at least one or two notches up, but do this while the console is not in the locked position (no click when you close it). This might seem impossible, but if you lift it just a little bit, you can slide it still. Please remember to depress the activation button for the lid before attempting to slide the bottom part (this is the hole where the lif "clicks" in).
Forth, now you are able to lift the bottom sliding part. Once you tilted it all the way, you can still depress the slider to ease the tray (the old lid with the closed cupholder) back ontop of the top cover for the back vents. 
This rather complicating opening operation is necessary, because the padding for the lid is too thick to allow it to tilt all the way - it will stop 3/4 of the way against the vents' top cover. 
Hope you like my invention - maybe I should patent it as the "Neilson manouver" or something








Enjoy! ... and don't let the fry's and coke mess up your cars ok







(I'm sure some of you - like me - will probably not even allow that stuff in the car ... at least not yet










You made something that's simple, very complicated.
These are the steps ...
Armrest: Closed in it's back position
- Open the Armrest by pushing the LEFT Button
- Push the LEFT Button AGAIN, and SLIDE the armrest up [forward] while it is still open.
- Now push the RIGHT Button, and open the top section
- Flip the entire assembly back to give you a 'shelf' for the back seat [it rises, and locks automatically].
- Place portable DVD player on this 'shelf' for the kids to enjoy ...
*- LEFT, LEFT, RIGHT, FLIP ...*

*- SlotCAR*

[aka *SCS* SlotCar's Shelf - _Patent Pending_]





_Modified by SlotCAR at 4:31 PM 9-3-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (SlotCAR)*

Here are Neil's photos. Not sure I would do this. First, you can't have anything in the upper compartment. Second, I don't think the armrest hinges are that strong to hold anything with any major weight. Looks like a warranty claim waiting to happen:


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (NeilEugene)*

Thanks to you for letting know about this trick (and Slotcar for explaining it easier and Spock for posting the pics)!!!! It was something that I didn't know about our Tregs... It may not be very strong, but it could be useful in some cases. 
Each day a new feature...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ 

























2 things.
1. spock's center console is a mess
2. is that the VW roadside assistance card in ur upper center console?


----------



## NeilEugene (Aug 27, 2004)

Nope, it's an access card for our gate, and the console is actually very organized except for the one loose paper on the driver side (I pulled out a free car wash coupon just before the pic).


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*The sun roof can be opened fully*

There is a possibility to make the sun roof sliding back all the way into the roof! This will open the entire hole.
When in sunroof opening position, turn the button farther than the fully opening position requires (over the stop) and hold it there for a moment. the result will be that the roof openes fully taking the blind with it into the pocket, exposing the entire hole in the roof.
Everything closes normal once you turn the button to close.


----------



## MJGatPDX (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: The sun roof can be opened fully (dschlei)*

Here's another (hopefully not repeated) trick. 
When cleaning the outside of the rear window, or applying RainX as I was doing, you can pop open the glass and freely move the rear window wiper to get access to the region under the wiper arm. No more risking finger injury trying to clean under the stamped metal corners of the fixed part of the wiper arm







Just remember to return the arm to the resting position before closing the glass!

MJGatPDX


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: The sun roof can be opened fully (dschlei)*

Yes, this is a nice feature, however the wind buffeting is far worse when the roof is in its fully opened position. The standard position is probably the ideal compromise between having the sunroof open and minimizing the wind buffeting effect.
Of course you could always just crack a window open to eliminate the buffeting...


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (spockcat)*

Two things:
1. Why?
2. Neil stole my pool pass.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Two things:
1. Why?
2. Neil stole my pool pass.

Those aren't my photos. I don't know why?


----------



## NeilEugene (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Two things:
1. Why?
2. Neil stole my pool pass.

1. Easy answer: it is more convenient to rest a snack there while reaching for something in the back for instance (I don't like cleaning up between the seats either) ... I know what you might thing ... just don't allow eating in the car, but on the long road, this is just not always possible - I think the shallow cupholders are a bigger risk for spilling anyway.







I suppose you could also rest a portable DVD there for kids (if you don't have the seat straps). 
2. I need it more that you do ... just can't seem to shake '04 Tksgiving dinner ... ok, and a couple others after that ...









I am a little embarrassed though, since I only found the fully opened sunroof option yesterday ... I wonder though if the wind deflection guards on eBay would eliminate some of the wind noise in this fully opened position ... anybody out there tried it already? $35 bucks seems reasonable ...


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (NeilEugene)*

By having the sunroof device installed you will end up with a new close space on the front rather than the back = same thing w/ugly device on the roof.


----------



## NeilEugene (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_By having the sunroof device installed you will end up with a new close space on the front rather than the back = same thing w/ugly device on the roof.

I assume if you think it is ugly, you probably have not tried it yet - how do you know this would be the result? (Pardon my ignorance on the subject of auto aerodynamics ...)


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (NeilEugene)*

Simple because those sunroof wind deflectors take a space on the front of the car sunroof opening to deflect the wind, been around for decades now and that why some high en car manufatures add a deflector that pop out when you open the sunroof like the treg.
And yes I do beleive they are ugly


----------



## Emmasis (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (trollhole)*

Don't know if this is well known but, there is a tray that slides out in the front of the passenger seat that is about 10" long and about 3" deep (looks like it will hold cd's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cwelch999 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (Emmasis)*

Have not seen it noted anywhere in the 'secrets' area but there is also a small sun-visor just forward and above the rear-view mirror which folds down to screen that small area from the sun.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (cwelch999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwelch999* »_Have not seen it noted anywhere in the 'secrets' area but there is also a small sun-visor just forward and above the rear-view mirror which folds down to screen that small area from the sun.


There probably are Touareg owners who are unaware of the min-sun visor, but it's not Touareg specific. Many newer VW's have this.


----------



## 850T5 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (4x4s)*

Actually, the Golf V does not have it anymore. The Golf IV (which is still sold in the US) has it though.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
There probably are Touareg owners who are unaware of the min-sun visor, but it's not Touareg specific. Many newer VW's have this.

It took me 2 years to find out about the mini-sun-visor in my Audi A3. Has anyone found that thing usefull?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_
It took me 2 years to find out about the mini-sun-visor in my Audi A3. Has anyone found that thing usefull?

It is very useful - as a conversation starter.







I think over the last 6 years with two VW's equipped with this, I've had maybe 3 occasions when I actually used it to block the sun, and then only for a few minutes at most.


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (jonee)*

I have used the mini sun visor when the sun is right in that spot. People are amazed at the 5 sunvisor built-in to the Touareg.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup, I think it's a classy touch. The sunvisors and headliner look very quality. I tried the sunroof trick last night. I thought it was neat. The glass and the shade completely dissapear. Would have never guessed that this was possible.


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (BJMRGTIVR6)*

But this is nothing special, and not really high class! I had the same visor arangement on my 1998 GMC Safari van and always wondered why my Audi did not have it!


----------



## tarasios (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (jonee)*

I had it on my 2001.5 Passat too. It has come in handy many times. Esp. driving Westbound in the evening with the Summer Sun shining right in that spot.
BTW, is this counted as one of the 296,745 new features in the 06 Passat? It would make a great commercial, better than the dude catching a football and bouncing off the hood...Yeah, that'll make me buy it.


----------



## markedcw (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (tarasios)*

The new Passat (and Jetta too?) doesn't have the mini sunvisor. Instead, VW has printed a black dot pattern on the glass in the area above the rearview mirror. Noticed it when I had the new Passat for a 24 hour test drive. The new approach seems more effective because the morning sun always seems to find that little gap between the bottom of the mini visor and the top of the mirror.


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ But somehow, VW is putting cool air in the glove box in the winter and summer, regardless of whether you are using the A/C or heating system. Not sure that I care for this added level of complexity. 


Herr Spock, At Christmas time when you are visiting Friends you would not want the vintage bottle of best Rhein Wein you are giving your host as a gift to be too warm. Would you?????


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (trollhole)*

I'm sure most know this as its in the manual, but I just figured out the the gas cap has slots in it so it can hang on the upper edge of the gas door.


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (Jeff from Mass)*

REALLY? If true, I feel pretty dumb now --> especially since I got angry at the lack of a way to do this...


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (Holger_Dansker)*

I think the plastic string get in the way to do the gas cap. I know my VR6 didn't have the string and I loved putting the cap on the door. easy and out of the way.
Also. I finally used my REST feature and it was warm getting back in the car from grabbing a coffee.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

REST reature? What is this, how does it work and what does it do?


----------



## TouaRhodesian (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (BJMRGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BJMRGTIVR6* »_I think the plastic string get in the way to do the gas cap. I know my VR6 didn't have the string and I loved putting the cap on the door. easy and out of the way.
Also. I finally used my REST feature and it was warm getting back in the car from grabbing a coffee.

I use the plastic string to hang my gas cap over the gas door.


----------



## PrincessVivian (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

REST feature cools or heats (depending on which one you had on prior to shutoff) the car for about 30 minutes after shutoff. I use it when I'm running an errand and will only be away from the TReg for a short while. Awfully nice on a hot, muggy day to come back to a nice, cool vehicle. Likewise when freezing outside, nice to come back to a toasty TReg. Just push the REST button after you shut the vehicle down, before you get out and lock up. Now if they had only put the heated steering wheel option on V6s in the US (as they did in Canada) I would have it all.
Drive on,
PV


----------



## tex_the_t_rex (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (markedcw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markedcw* »_The new Passat (and Jetta too?) doesn't have the mini sunvisor. Instead, VW has printed a black dot pattern on the glass in the area above the rearview mirror. Noticed it when I had the new Passat for a 24 hour test drive. The new approach seems more effective because the morning sun always seems to find that little gap between the bottom of the mini visor and the top of the mirror.

I'm sure most of you have heard this, but that little visor is "actually" for eliminating the glare on the rear view mirror when the interior/map lights are on. That's the rumor any ways. It works quite well.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs Unknown Features and Tricks (BJMRGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BJMRGTIVR6* »_I think the plastic string get in the way to do the gas cap. I know my VR6 didn't have the string and I loved putting the cap on the door. easy and out of the way.
Also. I finally used my REST feature and it was warm getting back in the car from grabbing a coffee.

Look closely at how the rubber tether attaches inside the fuel filler door. The end of the thether has a molded round end that fits over a metal nub inside the door. You can easily pry the tether off of this nub, so the cap is lose with the tether hanging free.
I do this at stations where they have disabled the gas nozzel lock mechanism. I can then wedge the gas cap into the nozzle handle, so I can clean the windshield, or keep my hands in my pockets as I fill up.


----------

